# How to remove a tick the right way!



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

I recently saw a report that there are more kids brought to ER for cigarette burns trying to get the ticks off than there are for problems with a tick bite. 
Two of the guys went into the woods to get a better look at an Eagles nest and came out with 17 Wood ticks and a Deer Tick, most not attached but I thought I would video this one on my Brother In Law. lol
If they have been there a while they will cement themselve to you so pry up from the back end. They will also poop all over which is a good sign you have one in your hair if you see pepper on your fingers. 
If you heat them they spit their toxin into you and cause more chance of infection.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I would say that is a good way to get the tick to regurgitate into your arm. The correct way to remove a tick is with a tick key


----------

